# your favorite acoustic pickup



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Whats your favorite acoustic pickup?Mine so far is the Dean Markley Barstow passive.I like the sound and for the price blows fishman out of the water.When its played strait to an amp it sounds very goodlofu


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

K&K sound pure western


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

K&K Pure Western Mini


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

I use a Fishman NeoD soundhole pickup. I usually run it through a Behringer ADI-21 active DI which also has Bass, Mid and Treble controls to tweak the sound and to give it a bit of a boost. I wouldn't say it's my "favorite" pickup but it does the job ok. I'd like to get the K&K as I hear it is one of the best.

ZF


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a link that compares a few pick-ups.

www.dougyoungguitar.com/pickuptest.htm 

I personally like the Schatten Design acoustic pickups and the fact he is a Canadian builder is a plus on my list. I wouldn't endorse him if I didn't think his stuff was world class.
It takes someone who loves acoustic sound to emulate what acoustic's should sound like when amplified.
I have also heard great things about the K&K but I have not tried them.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Paul said:


> A Blulmlein pair of AEA R44 ribbon microphones.
> 
> You did say favorite, didn't you?


To a good microphone like you listed I plead... NO CONTEST. You win !
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Grenvilleter said:


> Here is a link that compares a few pick-ups.
> 
> www.dougyoungguitar.com/pickuptest.htm
> 
> ...


thanks for the link,i forgot about that site:food-smiley-004:
i checked out the k&k pickups,they do sound pretty good.How do they compare to the western and mini?


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I cannot honestly say however I know someone on another board had the following to say. -

The *B-band A1N-1470 AST*
"Any of you guys use this pickup? I always hear about the K&K Western. I have both. I like the B-band tone better. The AST pickup mounts in about the same place as the K&K under the saddle against the bridgeplate. This thing sounds great plugged into the board.....Really no need for a tone shaping preamp. It sounds rich and full. If anything I have to cut back on the treble a bit. Best (most natural Byfar) sounding pickup that I have tried and I have owned a lot of pickup equipped guitars. I grabbed 2 of these that had been previously used off of Ebay. No regrets."



I have since heard his guitar in youtube and it sounds like an acoustic FWIW.
YMMV.
Let us know what you decide. I still vote for the Schatten when I can't use a good mic because of too much reflected crowd noise. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

xuthal said:


> thanks for the link,i forgot about that site:food-smiley-004:
> i checked out the k&k pickups,they do sound pretty good.How do they compare to the western and mini?


Basically same pickup just for different sized bridge spacings


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm still a big fan of the L.R. Baggs I-Beam Active.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

My favourite depends on the instrument and playing situation. There is no "best" for all situations.

I currently have the following pickups in my acoustic arsenal:

Baggs IBeam Passive

Baggs IBeam Active

Fishman Rare Earth (humbucker)

Fishman Matrix 1

K&K Pure Western Mini

Schatten HFN Artist Active

Crown GLM 100 microphone (internal mount)

Audio Technica AT831b microphone (internal and external mounts)

A dozen or so preamps...

A pretty decent microphone locker (40+)

I am a techie by trade, and a tinkerer by nature. I don't wear makeup, but it takes me a good deal of time to "dress" my guitars for a gig. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thats allot of pickups ron I couldnt afford all that gear if i tried,well maybe if i didn't eat for a few months lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A good condensor mic if possible, otherwise most of my acoustics have either K&K or Schatten Design. I hate under saddle pickups. Quack quack.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Is that a duck in your guitar or are you just trying to be louder? :banana:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds foul...


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

It's the migratory pull that your guitar exhibits to travel south in the fall and north in the spring that bothers me !

All in all...better than nothing and the eggs certainly don't hurt.


----------

